# Netflix Canada Vs Us



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone has a US Netflix account in Canada?
Do they have more movies in US?
The choices are very limited in Canada.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I just signed up for the trial membership and I love the concept but the movie selection is pretty limited. They're are some decent movies to pick from for sure but you don't see very many blockbusters, even older ones but for $8 a month I can easily justify the price seeing that a couple dvd rentals would easily cost me as much. Heck going to pick one up, the gas would cost me that. I have no idea how it compare to netflix USA.
My biggest problem with it now is Bell. Before netflix we averaged about half our monthly bandwidth limit of 65gb. Netflix will likely mean we'll easily exceed that. As soon as my one year contract is up with bell I'll be jumping ship to Teksavvy.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I am in the US. If you give me a list of movies you feel are missing in Canada, I'll see if they are in the US.

Bandwidth comparison: For less than what I payed in Canada, I get similar speed (25ish MBits/second) but 3-4X the bandwidth (250+GB/month)


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. 
For example we have NONE of the Harry Potter movies! 
No new releases: Expendables, Grown ups, etc


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

HP movies, the Expendables, Grown Ups are all DVD only in the US. I would imagine tha the latter two will be streaming eventually but even the first HP movie is still DVD.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

It would appear that new titles released to DVD can take more than a month to hit Netflx and even then not necessarily in streaming. I'm not overlly impressed with the Netflix library. Hulu + for that matter either. I have Blockbuster streaming and Vudu on one of my BluRay players but haven't really tried them yet. I did see that The Expendables and Grown Ups were in Vudu in HD.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again. It seems US site has more movies and also allows you to rent one dvd per month for free.
Anyway, still worth the $8. The quality is really good.
I'm surprised Netflix works over 3G!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks again. It seems US site has more movies and also allows you to rent one dvd per month for free.
> Anyway, still worth the $8. The quality is really good.
> I'm surprised Netflix works over 3G!


That's one DVD out at a time per month. The faster you get the disc back to them, the faster you get a new one. They did just increase the price for DVD plans by $1/month for low plans and $1/disc/month for higher plans (ie. 5 DVDs out at a time). The basic rate is now streaming only.

The thing that bugs me is that some tv series only the first season is streaming and the rest are on DVD. In some weird cases, season one might be disc only but subsequent seasons are streaming. I'd much rather stream tv series as I might have to sit on a tv series disc for a couple of weeks before being able to send it back (unless of course I rip it).

I have my iPhone 3G jailbroken and unlocked to work on T-Mobile. T-Mobile only supports edge on the iPhone and even at that, I am only doing WAP but Netflix and Hulu still work in good service areas.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Netflix have subtitles???*

if it does then I'll try the 1 mth free for sure. Can't live without subtitles/captions on TV since I'm partially deaf.


----------

